# Bitlocker dual boot 7/10



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I did a search for my subject line and didnt see any topics covering this, so I figured I'd ask! I am currently running Windows 7 Pro with Bitlocker full disk encryption active. I want to test the latest TP of Windows 10 on this machine, unfortunately it's not powerful enough to virtualize the operating system and run smoothly. 

I want to run on my physical hardware, but as stated, encryption is active. If encryption wasn't active, I would have no problem doing this but I am unsure of the result of shrinking my current encrypted partition and using the newly acquired space to install 10. The machine is running UEFI motherboard. If any more information is required, just ask. 

If this is possible, or is covered in an article I would love a link. If this is inadvisable, which it kind of sounds the more I type it, please let me know


----------

